# Near Shore Walleye and Perch Spots



## Subs (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm new to Walleye/Perch fishing along the Ohio lake shore. Most of my time has been spent in the Erie islands area. Unfortunately I'm living the condo life at the moment so the size of my boat has been dictated by the size of the garage. Last spring I purchased a 15' tiller drive Alumacraft and outfitted as a "serious" fishing boat so I could learn to use the tools (in line planer boards, rod holders, trolling rigs, depth finder/GPS, small downrigger, etc.) and then upgrade to a larger boat when life and wife allow. 

Long story short, without giving away any secret spots, what are some of the productive fishing grounds along the lake that are within a few miles of the normal launching sites? I did a search on the site and I'm unable to put anything together. Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess that depends on where you going to launch from. Walleye are mostly migratory and there are times of the year that you can catch them within a mile from shore from most launches on Erie. Watch the posts to determine when and where to fish. As for resident walleye spots that are close to shore, the Vermilion/Ruggles area usually produces most of the year. Not big numbers, but there are fish to be had. Same can be said about the Avon Point area.
Perch are easier, you can pick them up most years a mile or so out of any harbor in the central basin. Again watch the posts and fish in the areas that are listed.
The thing with fishing Erie in a small boat is watch the wind. Winds out of the South are your best bet on any given day. Hope this helps.

Wes


----------



## Subs (Apr 13, 2011)

I play it safe and watch the winds (from a southerly direction and less than double digits). I'm fortunate enough to have a family place on Pelee Island so most of my lake Erie fishing time has been spent in small aluminum boats launched from the beach.

I kind of figured that watching the posts would be the way to go. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Not sure what location you intend to fish, but there are "resident" walleye from Cleveland to Lorain that can be caught all summer long. I rarely fish deeper than 30' from May thru August for walleye in the Cleveland area. Take some time scouting areas and you will find fish. Often these fish can be finicky and because of the shallow water they don't always show on the depth finder. Vary your speed and presentation until you find the right combination. You will also have to deal with junk fish in the shallow water.


----------

